# FS: Rotala Mexicana Goias - rare carpeting plant + Rotala Pearl $15 Maple Ridge



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1) x20 Rotala Mexicana Goias (1" nodes)

This plant looks like a little carpeting flower. It carpets and turns a powder pink with high light. It makes a lowish peach colored bush at lower light intensities. 
I want to be clear that this is a small plant. It's diameter is about 1cm across.

2) x10 Rotala Mini Type 1 (also known as Rotala Pearl, 5" stem)

Bonus: Hydrocotyle Tripartia (baseball sized clump)

$15

























Not my pics but the plants look exactly like this.

All plants in very good health. Stem length are all approximate.
Minimal pests but very small chance of ramshorn snails. 
Some plants may come with a little GSA algae. 
You will likely need CO2 > Excel for some these plants.

I'm in Maple Ridge in the evenings
I work in Chilliwack on Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday. 
I work in Vancouver at W4th and Fir, on Thursday; E1st and Boundary on Tuesday and Friday. I am willing to meet you along my route home from work.

PM me to discuss meeting if you can't pick up. However, I will always give priority to 1) whoever confirms a meeting date and 2) whoever can pick up


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Lawson I'll take it off your hands


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have another portion of the plants, I will pick them up this coming Thursday or Friday.


----------

